# Netflix to adapt Roald Dahl



## Vince W (Nov 27, 2018)

And it's animated.
Netflix announces plans to adapt Roald Dahl stories


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 27, 2018)

When does Netflix saturate!?


----------



## Daysman (Nov 27, 2018)

So, please, oh please, we beg, we pray, go throw your bookcase away and in its place you can install, a lovely flat screen on the wall...


----------

